

Ask HN: Suggestions for SaaS notification platform for use with Cordova - mapierce

I&#x27;ve got an app built in Cordova and am looking into different providers for push notifications. I&#x27;ve tried using Parse but all the Cordova plugins I tried we&#x27;re awful and I couldn&#x27;t get it up and running properly.<p>I&#x27;d like something that would manage the UDID&#x27;s itself so we don&#x27;t need to. Urban Airship isn&#x27;t bad, but it&#x27;s very expensive ($250 a month for the entry plan). I&#x27;ve also looked at Pushwoosh, but it requires us to manage the UDID&#x27;s ourselves.<p>Any suggestions would be appreciated.
======
mkobar
You may want to check out ionic push - [http://blog.ionic.io/announcing-ionic-
push-alpha/](http://blog.ionic.io/announcing-ionic-push-alpha/)

